# Door locks.



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it just me or do you have to pull on the door handle *twice* to get *out* of the car once the "auto lock" has locked the doors?

I find it strange.

It is kind of funny though, my girlfriend will go to get out of the car and she will yank on the handle and nothing will happen, She will give me this look like "wtf let me out!"


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha, Yeah they came out with the double tap feature. Similar to the BMW cars, they have the same sorta lock-out. I like the feature instead of pressing the button (to the right of the steering wheel)

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Is it just me or do you have to pull on the door handle *twice* to get *out* of the car *once the "auto lock" has locked the doors*?
> 
> I find it strange.
> 
> It is kind of funny though, my girlfriend will go to get out of the car and *she will yank on the handle and nothing will happen*, She will give me this look like "wtf let me out!"


good. that means it's working properly. Doors are locked = you can't open the door.

Can you imagine a car that locks the doors but you can just "yank on the handle" and the door flies open? You might as well not bother with locks at all.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Depending on how you have the locks setup they will automatically unlock when the ignition is turned off or they can be set so you do the double pull on the handle.:go:


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

My test car opened the doors when put on Park.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the double pull feature to unlock, exactly like the BMW setup. Mine unlocks when you put it in park though, and usually when I let people out of my car I put it in park.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I have completely ignred autolock as I was unsure what it was for.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

yup, mine does the double pull thing too.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

If you read the manual the autolock has nothing to do with the door lock button on the dash or anything else about locking the doors yourself. It has to do with what doors unlock when you put the car in park after having it in a drive gear which does the autolock. It is adjusted by using the config button on the radio and you can set it for unlocking only the drivers door or all doors or no doors. If you do set it for anything other than all doors anyone can still open the door with the double pull and that works no matter how the doors got locked. By the way if you do have a new BMW and someone locks you in the car and takes the keys away you CANNOT get out. That is also in their manual.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

On my manual transmission LS the doors automatically unlock when I take the key out of the ignition. I never knew about the double pull business because they're always unlocked by the time I touch the handle.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Ah makes sense, When I drop my girlfriend off at work I don't put it in park, I just pop into neutral and pull the hand brake, I usually only put it in park if I'm getting out of the car myself.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yes twice it is. 1 you won't inadvertently open the door if you happen to grab the handle and 2 it does not require unlocking via power locks or when you turn the key off.


----------

